# Wash mitt recommendations?



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Any recommendations for an extremely safe/soft wash mitt? 

Preferably one that doesn't cost a fortune! (I'm always interested in a bargain)


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

not a wash mitt but a pad.
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wash-dry/products/adams-professional-car-wash-pad
its great  and doesnt cost too much


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

There have been a lot of posts on this before - but the Dooka wash pad always comes highly recommended - I use the Osha.

If you specifically want a mitt the Microfibre madness incredimitt is excellent


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’m a big fan of the Microfibre madness incredimitt


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> not a wash mitt but a pad.
> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wash-dry/products/adams-professional-car-wash-pad
> its great  and doesnt cost too much


I have seen this on Amazon, is 10x10 inches the normal size or a smaller version?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Adams-Poli...=UTF8&qid=1512509798&sr=8-1&keywords=wash+pad

Oh I forgot to mention, no lambswool please as it's too much maintenance


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

ChrisJM said:


> There have been a lot of posts on this before - but the Dooka wash pad always comes highly recommended - I use the Osha.
> 
> If you specifically want a mitt the Microfibre madness incredimitt is excellent





Chris Donaldson said:


> I'm a big fan of the Microfibre madness incredimitt


I've seen that. Very tempting, best place to buy/deals?


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Has anyone tried the In2 detailing microfibre wash pad or mitt ?

These ones http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/thick-korean-microfibre-wash-pad-blue.html


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

pharmed said:


> I've seen that. Very tempting, best place to buy/deals?


Dooka for the dooka pads, polished bliss for microfiber madness stuff

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

pharmed said:


> I've seen that. Very tempting, best place to buy/deals?


Dooka wash pad directly from Dooka - Incredimitt from Polished Bliss if you don't need anything else (free delivery)


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

markcaughey said:


> Has anyone tried the In2 detailing microfibre wash pad or mitt ?
> 
> These ones http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/thick-korean-microfibre-wash-pad-blue.html


These seem like a cheap version of the incredimitt. Might give one a spin :thumb:

Now to decide between the normal red one or the "extra thick" blue one?


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Microfibre madness incredipad, nice size, fits right in your hand, durable and seems to release any dirt you should pick up easily. 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

markcaughey said:


> Has anyone tried the In2 detailing microfibre wash pad or mitt ?
> 
> These ones http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/thick-korean-microfibre-wash-pad-blue.html


I have one of these and I rate it, gets rid of the dirt easily in the rinse bucket as its not grabby and holds the shampoo well. A good all rounder.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

MSwiss said:


> I have one of these and I rate it, gets rid of the dirt easily in the rinse bucket as its not grabby and holds the shampoo well. A good all rounder.


I have the Dooka OSHA which is fantastic but thats for my car only so might pick up a couple of these for the other cars and see how they perform


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Dooka or Adams wash pads are the best. The dooka pad is almost to good to use 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

a little test I done a while back on wash pads

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391859


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I have just moved over to the Adams wash pad from the dooka lambs wool pad as the dooka pad literally fell apart by the fact I did not baby it enough Lol...I’m so glad I made the change to the Adams pad as it’s superb and much more durable with less maintenance which is a “BIG” plus in my books:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Cant fault the micro fibre madness had it for years still going strong


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I've just changed from Merino to a CarPro Microfibre mitt and I like it. It goes in the washer with the microfibre towels with some non bio at 40 degrees and comes out spotless and nearly dry.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I stick to the Kent wash mitts on Amazon http://amzn.to/2AUFfAd. Decent quality mitts that are cheap enough to replace when they start to look less vibrant. I downgrade body mitts to alloys, alloy mitts to the exhaust and then bin them.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I've just moved away from a wash mitt. I prefer the extra flex I can get from a wash pad.

I recently took advantage of Carbon Collectives back Friday sale and bought their merino wash pad and Lusso shampoo combo. Offer has now finished but you can still get the combo (albeit a bit more ££) or buy the pad separately.

http://carboncollective.com/product/merino-wool-wash-pad/

Now, I'm a great ham fisted oaf with massive hands (form.an orderly queue ladies  ). It's just right for me.....



Fits great in my hand, does a cracking job of washing, hold plenty of water, good deep pile...etc. I love it.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

For rims, this is fantastic:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Veh...ve-Polishing-Premium-Quality/32843495286.html

Nothing gets around all these spokes better or between them with a finger etc.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

markcaughey said:


> Has anyone tried the In2 detailing microfibre wash pad or mitt ?
> 
> These ones http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/thick-korean-microfibre-wash-pad-blue.html


I've got one too. I saw these when I was looking to get an incredimitt. No complaints whatsoever. Very good and comes out of the washing machine loking like brand new every time.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

dooka wash pad always for me but if you want a cheaper option then it has to be the adams wash pad! holds a load of subs and is a pleasure to use!


----------



## AddictedtoBase (Sep 30, 2017)

anyone try the Gtechniq wash mitt?? supposed to be the same as the incredimitt?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

AddictedtoBase said:


> anyone try the Gtechniq wash mitt?? supposed to be the same as the incredimitt?


I've got one, there ni on the same. Ive been put off these woolen/ synthetic pads like the Adams or the dooka osha after seeing the amount of marring they caused when someone did a review on her


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

wish wash said:


> I've got one, there ni on the same. Ive been put off these woolen/ synthetic pads like the Adams or the dooka osha after seeing the amount of marring they caused when someone did a review on her


The Dooka Osha is probably the pad least likely to mar your paint


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

ChrisJM said:


> The Dooka Osha is probably the pad least likely to mar your paint


100% this. The Dooka Osha Pad is one of, if not the safest Pad you can use.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

My in2 detailing order arrived today. Im really liking the look and feel of their wash pad its super plush and soft, alot more so than my G-Tech mitt I have however that could just be due to the use that it has saw ( its well over a year old now )

As others have said I still think the Dooka OSHA remains the best and I will continue using that on my own car, due to my cars super soft paint black paint I wouldn't want to risk it and will just stick to what I know works. I must say though going on how soft and plush this pad is I think it would be fine on my cars paint. When I tested a bunch of pads on it a while back I found the second best for not marring was the G-tech and as I say this pad feels better

For a car with factory paint especially lighter colours I would say these things are the way to go :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

markcaughey said:


> My in2 detailing order arrived today. Im really liking the look and feel of their wash pad its super plush and soft, alot more so than my G-Tech mitt I have however that could just be due to the use that it has saw ( its well over a year old now )
> 
> As others have said I still think the Dooka OSHA remains the best and I will continue using that on my own car, due to my cars super soft paint black paint I wouldn't want to risk it and will just stick to what I know works. I must say though going on how soft and plush this pad is I think it would be fine on my cars paint. When I tested a bunch of pads on it a while back I found the second best for not marring was the G-tech and as I say this pad feels better
> 
> For a car with factory paint especially lighter colours I would say these things are the way to go :thumb:


Looks good :thumb:

How dense is the sponge? Have you used an incredipad? I liked it but found the sponge to be a bit dense. May add this to the collection, looks good for the money!


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

ChrisJM said:


> Looks good :thumb:
> 
> How dense is the sponge? Have you used an incredipad? I liked it but found the sponge to be a bit dense. May add this to the collection, looks good for the money!


I haven't used the Incredipad but from just looking at photos I would say this one is slightly larger although I haven't checked the actual dimensions so could be wrong. The sponge does feel dense so don't think it will be as pliable as the mitt saying that I haven't used it yet.

As you say for the price you can't go wrong and I bought this to have as my "other cars" pad but like I say after getting my hands on it I would seriously consider using it on my own car. I have the Dooka OSHA though so I likely won't be using this on my car anytime soon but once that is on its last legs I would consider switching to these and just pick up 3 or 4. One thing is for sure you can't beat this type of pad on maintenance, I love how they can just be chucked in the washer and come out nearly dry :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

markcaughey said:


> I haven't used the Incredipad but from just looking at photos I would say this one is slightly larger although I haven't checked the actual dimensions so could be wrong. The sponge does feel dense so don't think it will be as pliable as the mitt saying that I haven't used it yet.
> 
> As you say for the price you can't go wrong and I bought this to have as my "other cars" pad but like I say after getting my hands on it I would seriously consider using it on my own car. I have the Dooka OSHA though so I likely won't be using this on my car anytime soon but once that is on its last legs I would consider switching to these and just pick up 3 or 4. One thing is for sure you can't beat this type of pad on maintenance, I love how they can just be chucked in the washer and come out nearly dry :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:

I do like the incredipad just find it a bit dense - it only gets used on the sills etc the Osha has been my go to since I bought it, just keeps getting better!


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Ben_W said:


> I've just moved away from a wash mitt. I prefer the extra flex I can get from a wash pad.
> 
> I recently took advantage of Carbon Collectives back Friday sale and bought their merino wash pad and Lusso shampoo combo. Offer has now finished but you can still get the combo (albeit a bit more ££) or buy the pad separately.
> 
> ...


Surely I'm not the only one who cringed when I saw this?????


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Im wantijg a new pap or mitt, i use kent noodles for the crappy bottoms, but sheepskin shop mitts for the rest, can be a bit annoying with the drying time but they are nice and last ages.

Tempted buy dooka osha
Incredi
Adams

Anything else to consider


----------



## stse88 (Jul 12, 2017)

I managed to get on the truly buy for the Dooka and it is very nice. I'm a newbie so can only say it's he'll of a upgrade compared to my old sponges. A bit expensive but why not lol

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Personally not liking dark coloured mitts. White is good to see remaining dirt on.


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Im wantijg a new pap or mitt, i use kent noodles for the crappy bottoms, but sheepskin shop mitts for the rest, can be a bit annoying with the drying time but they are nice and last ages.
> 
> Tempted buy dooka osha
> Incredi
> ...


Not tried the Adams but heard good things. Having tried the dooka osha and incredipad the Osha wins hands down and I wouldn't use anything else now.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Soapybubbles said:


> Surely I'm not the only one who cringed when I saw this?????


Care to explain why you are cringing?


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Just purchased a Meguiars Lambswool mitt, somehow lost my old one!!


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Ben_W said:


> Care to explain why you are cringing?


I suppose because of the ring on the finger? That could do some serious damage to paint if wash pad slips or he losses the grip of it. :thumb:


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

In quite liking the carpro merino lambs wool mitt. It is quite pricey at £18. I see in2detailing do have a similar looking mitt for about £12


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I have just ordered the in2detailing version of the incredipad .
I have Adams pad , dooka and g techniq wash mitt .
The dooka is the best by far but I like having something I can throw in the washing machine . In think the g techniq was mitt is safer than the Adam and also let the dirt go better once dunked in the bucket so I thought I’d try a similar pad version . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Ebay*

Check this bad boy out, thick and plushy, you cant go wrong for under 8 quid

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-Th...itm=391986148127&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I prefer a pad to a mitt as I find them easier to flip from side to side and simpler to rinse and ring out when you go back to the bucket, but saying that you can actually use a mitt like you would use a pad, but not vice versa. 

Currently have an original Dooka and more recently got the Adams pad, I did prefer the Adams but having used it a few times I have started to see it hold on to bits of debris that I would have thought should come out when it is rinsed, being a lighter colour than my Dooka these really stand out and it made me wonder about wool pads/mitts in general. Before I switched to wool I used the microfibre noodle type mitts and had no problem with them, they seemed to pick up the dirt ok but then release it when required. 

The other problem I have with the pads is that they are just too blooming big, not specifically for my dainty (yet unmistakably manly) hands, but because of their huge 9x9 size they hold a massive amount of wash solution which is great for throwing on the car, but not so great when it comes to rinsing them out for the next bucket dunk. The time saved with the pad on the car, which is considerable, is then lost again when it comes to rinsing and ringing out and cleaning before going back into the wash bucket. My wash routine has now evolved into a one bucket system where I rinse the pad under a running hose rather than using the normal 2nd rinse bucket. 

Like the look of the in2detailing mf pad as it seems to be the best compromise and is slightly smaller at around 9x6.


----------

